# Announcements sub-forum



## JazzByChas

I believe it would be a good idea to have an *"Announcements"* sub-forum under the "*Additional Forums" *forum.

There are many occaisions where, I (and I am sure, many others) may want to convey messages that are just for making announcements. These, of course, would be inappropriate in the other forums, as, for one thing, they would be "drastically off-topic."  

As an example, a few forer@s have wanted to get together in person outside the auspices of WordReference, and meet in person. I believe the best way to do this would be to notify other members of this kind of thing in a forum for announcements, so that all the forer@s who visit WR forums would be aware of what is going on. This elicits a larger response than if one tries to PM or email everyone. Of course, beyond general information, emails and PMs would then be appropriate. I.E. requests for more specific information, like telephone numbers, addresses, and details of the event would have to be taken "off line."

What do you other forer@s think?
Comments? Suggestions?

Thank you for your indulgence, Mike.

Regards,


----------



## JazzByChas

{Note: this post must be interesting, yet, shall we say, "having a certain flair for the daring..." I have noticed 21 views, with no responses....hmmmm.

Cat got your tongues, my fellow forer@s?}


----------



## BoneChillin

Ay, young!  Wussupwicha?!

I think this is a straght _*bumpin'*_ idea!  I already have an idea of what I'd announce: "The Dark Side" tour of D.C.

'Course, da 411 would have to wait 'til the "Announcements" jo'nt wuz live and poppin'!


----------



## fenixpollo

On the one hand, it seems that these announcements (I'm still fuzzy on what all would be included) seem to be few and far between, and the Comments/Culture forums seem sufficient.  
On the other hand, perhaps it would be good to have a forum that was dedicated to networking, making personal and professional contacts, and connecting with pen pals.


----------



## VenusEnvy

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> On the one hand, it seems that these announcements (I'm still fuzzy on what all would be included) seem to be few and far between, and the Comments/Culture forums seem sufficient.


I was thinking the same thing. There are lots of announcements in the congrats forum, even though it's labeled "Congrats". If it doesn't fit there, I'm sure that the culture forum would suffice. If the "announcement" doesn't fit neatly into either place, I'd guess that the mods would say that it simply doesn't belong in the forum. This is on a case-to-case basis. I'm just not sure how much a need there is for this.... 

Could you give us some examples of the sorts of announcements that you'd like to make?



			
				Kun said:
			
		

> On the other hand, perhaps it would be good to have a forum that was dedicated to networking, making personal and professional contacts, and connecting with pen pals.


I think we had discussed this briefly in the past... I'm still looking for the thread. In the meanwhile, here's a thread about those of us who have already met, or would like to meet!

When foreros post thread soliciting "chat buddies" or pen pals, the thread is closed, and a mod invites all interested foreros to contact that forero via PM or e-mail. I'm not sure about this, but I think that Mike would worry about being "too involved" in (or, held responsible for?) the relationships formed outside of the forum. If some encounter went horribly wrong, one could possibly throw a third party liability suit onto Mike and his great little site. Just a thought....




Maybe we could have a sticky or list of foreros who INVITE PMs about meeting; another sticky for those who want to chat; another sticky for those who want to be pen pals.... As of now, there's just no way of telling who is interested, and who isn't.



Just my $.03.    Whew! Bone: Fa-showw! Im right der witcha!


----------



## fenixpollo

Now that you mention it, Nic, I'm remembering why there's no such forum already -- the liability issue. 





			
				Venus said:
			
		

> Maybe we could have a sticky or list of foreros who INVITE PMs about meeting; another sticky for those who want to chat; another sticky for those who want to be pen pals....


 I think this would cross that line of liability, too.


----------



## JazzByChas

Although I’m not exactly sure what a « sticky » is  , I do know that any information to be exchanged of a more personal nature than can be discussed on the forums, would have to be done « offline : »

1) In a chat room (either public or privately available) where you could invite others to join you (cfr AOL)

2) Via Email, where, as Nic suggested, we could have emails capable of being sent to a group of people that we could save as a list (*and more than 5, which is the current limit for PM’s.)* This would also permit forer@s to exchange email addresses and be pen-pals, or enable this via the mechanism in the forum

3) And, I think I should point out, that the Announcements would only give general information: no phone numbers, emails or the like. That would be served in the chats/groups/etc.




			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Maybe we could have a sticky or list of foreros who INVITE PMs about meeting; another sticky for those who want to chat; another sticky for those who want to be pen pals...


----------



## fenixpollo

A "sticky" thread is one that stays at the top of a given forum, without moving.


----------



## asm

I think this is a good idea, but it needs a lot of conitions. I "invited" this community to a language/learning conference few weeks ago, I posted the information in the culutral topics because I did not know where else could be the best place. I want to get rid of my Spanish books (this is my last semester teaching Spanish and I want to know if some foreros want the few books I still have, but I do not where to post this information. I guess I will use the cultural forum (or the grammar one). We need a space for these things. 
About meeting "real" people through WR, I agree with some oppininons; I think it's risky, but some people might want to try it. What if those who want that put a sentence of this on their signatures, with a clear statement that it is personal. 




			
				JazzByChas said:
			
		

> I believe it would be a good idea to have an *I think "Announcements"* sub-forum under the "*Additional Forums" *forum.
> 
> There are many occaisions where, I (and I am sure, many others) may want to convey messages that are just for making announcements. These, of course, would be inappropriate in the other forums, as, for one thing, they would be "drastically off-topic."
> 
> As an example, a few forer@s have wanted to get together in person outside the auspices of WordReference, and meet in person. I believe the best way to do this would be to notify other members of this kind of thing in a forum for announcements, so that all the forer@s who visit WR forums would be aware of what is going on. This elicits a larger response than if one tries to PM or email everyone. Of course, beyond general information, emails and PMs would then be appropriate. I.E. requests for more specific information, like telephone numbers, addresses, and details of the event would have to be taken "off line."
> 
> What do you other forer@s think?
> Comments? Suggestions?
> 
> Thank you for your indulgence, Mike.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## nycphotography

The easiest answer to manage "risk" and "expense" is....

Just pick a city, post a time and a place (usually a quiet restaurant on a slow night when they don't mind losing the tables for the night and are willing to maintain separate checks), take RSVP's for a reservation count, and then *JUST DO IT.*

If anyone wants to meet in NYC, I can find a place and coordinate it.  

For what it's worth, I also have a fairly large space in brooklyn (with acceptable chinese food next door -- but no chairs!).  I could host 20 people for a BYOB party in brooklyn (assuming someone brings chairs).


----------



## JazzByChas

Must admit NYC, I couldn't have said it better! However, that being said, I think I will add some thoughts.  

I realize that in any undertaking, there is always risk. Internet predators and crazies exist in great numbers out there, and I know that there have been many cases where people have needed to issue restraining orders to keep undesirable elements from harming them.

But, this is just a fact of life in the 21st century. 

I am sure, however, that with a conscientious, concerted effort on the part of the forer@s, as well as the WR staff, and applying all due diligence, an effective way to communicate announcements where personal information must be relayed can be accomplished. Note that the WR rules were set up and are enforced by the Mods, and although not always met with unabashed enthusiasm  , we must admit they do maintain order here in WR land. 

So, in the end, *"nothing ventured, nothing gained."*



			
				nycphotography said:
			
		

> The easiest answer to manage "risk" and "expense" is....
> 
> Just pick a city, post a time and a place (usually a quiet restaurant on a slow night when they don't mind losing the tables for the night and are willing to maintain separate checks), take RSVP's for a reservation count, and then *JUST DO IT.*
> 
> If anyone wants to meet in NYC, I can find a place and coordinate it.
> 
> For what it's worth, I also have a fairly large space in brooklyn (with acceptable chinese food next door -- but no chairs!). I could host 20 people for a BYOB party in brooklyn (assuming someone brings chairs).


 
P.S. NYC, we will be in New York the last part of the first week in June, so keep that space in Brooklyn ready...


----------



## Vanda

> P.S. NYC, we will be in New York the last part of the first week in June, so keep that space in Brooklyn ready...


 
It's not fair that you guys, from the upper part of the globe, can
meet yourselves easily. What about us? I want too! (a tantrum here would fit) .


----------



## JazzByChas

Well, Vanda, I have two suggestions:
1) When the Announcements forum comes out (ahem!  )
advertise for a meeting of the forer@s from the lower part of the globe, or;
2) Again, when the *Announcements *forum comes out (ahem!, again   ) check in because there may be a way to arrange travel and lodging for you!



			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> It's not fair that you guys, from the upper part of the globe, can
> meet yourselves easily. What about us? I want too! (a tantrum here would fit) .


----------



## BoneChillin

Hey look y'all...we have a saying here where I come from, which is , "Just do you..." which means "be yourself." If you wanna hook up with other forer@s, just _*do da d**n thing*_! If you don't, and you're afraid you might meet a rather wack brutha or sista, well then, Chill! It's all good, either way!

If you wanna make it easier to do it, put an "advertisement" in the paper. Seems to me that an announcements forum would be on point for doin' just that!

Ya Boi...


----------



## Muglass

I am new to this forum, but I think that meeting other people from around the country and around the world might be fascinating. I would even settle for meeting someone from Washington State!

I happen to work for a church, so I know that the best way to "make announcements" is to put them in the bulletins, as well, of course as saying them. But it would seem to me that this forum would need someplace to "advertise" personal matters. I don't know the rules of the forum real well, but I would suppose that posts to the regular forums need to stick to the subject at hand.

Besides, what if I wanted to invite a few of your members to come to my church on Sunday, and sing something in Spanish? 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## cuchuflete

OK folks,

We have over thirty thousand members, of whom around six thousand are active these days. In about a week, this topic has attracted participation by seven or eight of us.

In addition to legal liability, propensity for chat, as demonstrated in this thread, the proposal suffers from an underwhelming outburst of popular support. Feel free to try the idea out again, say in about six months.

In the meantime, PMs are available for all sorts of networking with those you would really like to get to know on an extra-linguistic level.

Thanks for the enthusiasm.

Cuchu aka The Grinchuflete


----------

